# Sphinx Pharma



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Anybody used above gear?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone... no? I might be a ginny pig and report back then.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got some on route so let you know in a few weeks ,


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool that would be great mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Haven't used but they are literally dirt cheap!!! Tempted but....... too good to be true and all that!!!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

there is not huge amount of feedback on the lab but everything I have seen regarding test-e and deca has been positive. I picked up some Mast-e but won't be running it till the end of the month. I feel more confident about running Sphinx than I do with the couple of BSI vials I have.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

^ I've got BSI tmmt it's been 5 weeks now and nothing and this is my first time running Tren too.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ahal84 said:


> ^ I've got BSI tmmt it's been 5 weeks now and nothing and this is my first time running Tren too.


Strange your older posts said your on

Test E 200mg

Tren E 450mg

EQ 800mg

With one-rip as a kick starter. :confused1:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Inb4 overdosed


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

don1 said:


> Strange your older posts said your on
> 
> Test E 200mg
> 
> ...


Decided not to run that and give BSI tmt more chance sort of speak (run it longer before binning it). One-rip Fuerza

If I still dont feel anything, then will start Test, Tren and EQ.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ahal84 said:


> Decided not to run that and give BSI tmt more chance sort of speak (run it longer before binning it). One-rip Fuerza
> 
> If I still dont feel anything, then will start Test, Tren and EQ.


No you said you started the other cycle 2 weeks ago in that post which is 3 weeks ago now, but now youve been running Tmmt for 5 weeks, this is what's confusing me !!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Decided not to run that and give BSI tmt more chance sort of speak (run it longer before binning it). One-rip Fuerza
> 
> If I still dont feel anything, then will start Test, Tren and EQ.


I spent £100+ on BSI Test P, tren ace and Tren/test which going by feedback is likely all bunk. I'll keep hold for the future and will get bloods whilst on their Test P to prove legitimacy.

Getting back on track, it seems thier Test P is g2g too.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

don1 said:


> No you said you started the other cycle 2 weeks ago in that post which is 3 weeks ago now, but now youve been running Tmmt for 5 weeks, this is what's confusing me !!


I've must of made a mistake then mate. I will check back.

Yeah dont understand why I said two weeks at all. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Go on Don1 Looks like you caught him out !! ( not sure what with though!!)


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

HammerHarris said:


> Go on Don1 Looks like you caught him out !! ( not sure what with though!!)


Running two complety different cycles at the same time it would appear ,

unless he got confused what he was running perhaps ????.

anyhow got some sphinx gear to try and prop was pip free and felt it working next day ,


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

I was bit wary because could not find anything on this lab but if Don1 has given it a whirl ill get some of there test e and give it a bash


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

BIGSNC said:


> I was bit wary because could not find anything on this lab but if Don1 has given it a whirl ill get some of there test e and give it a bash


Lol yeh you can trail their test e !!


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

How long you been on the prop Don1 ? the only thing that puts me off is the amount of labs going round but im tempted to try Sphinx , Not many reviews but no bad ones either !!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

HammerHarris said:


> How long you been on the prop Don1 ? the only thing that puts me off is the amount of labs going round but im tempted to try Sphinx , Not many reviews but no bad ones either !!


Only had 2 jabs mates another tomoz, cruising sus 250 e14d at mo and just wanted to try it before my next sus jab Tuesday to see if its any good, !!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

@don1 did u get ur sphinx from GG


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ahal84 said:


> @don1 did u get ur sphinx from GG


Yes mate ,


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey don1 how are you finding the Sphinx test p now after a few weeks ? Ive looked at the GG site and seem to be decent prices..but all depends on the quality dont it !


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

HammerHarris said:


> Hey don1 how are you finding the Sphinx test p now after a few weeks ? Ive looked at the GG site and seem to be decent prices..but all depends on the quality dont it !


Only done few jabs mate to test it ( only prop )Have ordered a few more for when I come of cruise .


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Has anyone else tried any of their products ? Or is the a reason ive seen some of their products at cheap prices !?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

HammerHarris said:


> Has anyone else tried any of their products ? Or is the a reason ive seen some of their products at cheap prices !?


Just give them ago, you are hardly going to out of pocket at thier current prices. I did grab thier Mast E for a cycle next month, but plans have changed so probs won't be using it for some time. I'm sure it's g2g.


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

don1 said:


> Running two complety different cycles at the same time it would appear ,
> 
> unless he got confused what he was running perhaps ????.
> 
> anyhow got some sphinx gear to try and prop was pip free and felt it working next day ,


Whats with the white bits floating about inside that oil?. Maybe my eyesight is dodgy, but looks like something is there that shouldn't be. :mellow:


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

HammerHarris said:


> Has anyone else tried any of their products ? Or is the a reason ive seen some of their products at cheap prices !?


I got Boldenone 300 from Sphinx Pharma ,from GG site ,and Aye its dirt cheap but I decided to give it a shot and bought 20ml to see if its any good or no,I'm on third week 600mg e7d ,will up to 750 per week along with Teso Enan 500mg e5d from BP Pharma.Will post some results shortly .

So far all going ok testo works fine waiting for Boldenone to kick in ,I wasnt loading bold or nothing like that just 100 dbols for a cycle spin

Will post some more results soon

cheers!


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

DemonBarber said:


> So far all going ok testo works fine waiting for Boldenone to kick in ,I wasnt loading bold or nothing like that just 100 dbols for a cycle spin
> 
> Will post some more results soon
> 
> cheers!


AS i promised some results here.This bold is very good in my opinion and if I could I would buy few more bottles as GG site is suspended now and wont work anymoreand I couldnt find Sphinx products anywhere... I was running it with testo enan , bold was on 750mg a week when I started to see the results(something like 5 weeks ) -some fat burn,veins on arms and shoulders,and appetite !!damn that was hard I was hungry all the time even in the night, wake up for a snack.. Been on BP Pharma bold before-weak stuff,and BioGen also weak and under dosed.Any other Bold's worth buying?


----------



## fredtes (May 12, 2013)

Pm me Demonbarber...

Cheers Fredtes


----------



## fredtes (May 12, 2013)

Ah just realised I need post count to pm..

Ghost isn't suspended is it?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sphinx is a very good lab.


----------



## DemonBarber (Oct 7, 2013)

fredtes said:


> Ah just realised I need post count to pm..
> 
> Ghost isn't suspended is it?


Nah,it was Gorilla Growth


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

don1 said:


> Running two complety different cycles at the same time it would appear ,
> 
> unless he got confused what he was running perhaps ????.
> 
> anyhow got some sphinx gear to try and prop was pip free and felt it working next day ,


How did you get on with the prop? How would you compare it against other decent props you have used mate?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm running Sphinx, working great, growing nicely...but then again I am a God :devil2:


----------



## gobstopper (Feb 4, 2014)

Does sphinx have a website ? Can't find much info on them anywhere , wouldn't mind trying myself


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gobstopper said:


> Does sphinx have a website ? Can't find much info on them anywhere , wouldn't mind trying myself


What info do you need mate?


----------



## gobstopper (Feb 4, 2014)

There range of products , prices etc I know that can't be told on here though ,


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

gobstopper said:


> There range of products , prices etc I know that can't be told on here though ,


Their range isnt huge, just the basic stuff test e 300, deca 300, sust 250, prop, npp, tren e and ace, eq, mast e and p. Product availability isnt 100% lately though but thats down to customs. As for prices it depends who you buy from


----------



## gobstopper (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info bud , it looks like its worth a go


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone tried their Mast E? Nicely dosed at 300mg/ml so would be quite cost effective if legit.


----------



## Vallas (Jan 12, 2013)

Well I know this post is 4 month old. But have to say been on my 3rd cycle doing 600mg sphinx test c for 3 weeks and the pip you get is unreal. My quad is dead for days on end. Had none when using furza anyone else using sphinx feeling the pain


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Vallas said:


> Well I know this post is 4 month old. But have to say been on my 3rd cycle doing 600mg sphinx test c for 3 weeks and the pip you get is unreal. My quad is dead for days on end. Had none when using furza anyone else using sphinx feeling the pain


feels really smooth to me I've only pinned glutes up to now though and it's more or less painless. How are you doing with it is libido up have you put a few Ibs on and has lift increased? Let me know mate. I'm only 10 days in TEST E 1000mg/pw


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

I've got test e...deca and tren Enathante coming tonight

..waiting on reply on whether I can get aum eq dropped off but I don't know if sphinx do eq...heard nothing but good things about the lab...got sum Alpha Pharma induject in post too just in case. Really have no seen a bad review on sphinx so fingers crossed..should b here any time now


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

im half a bottle into there mast prop and its starting to take effect, only 300mg ew but still very noticeable. nice thin oil and pain free shot. so far so good!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Good lab what iv used, labmax tested and used the mast e about a month back, tested primo last week both passed , ordered more primo for a run.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Switched to this lab to avoid using my contact/drug dealer... Not seen a single negative review, I am using their EQ300 and TrenA, Both excellent, TrenA into Quads, no pip, I shall be sticking with this lab, hope this helps,


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm using their sus 250 & tren e200 all is good so far no pip for me and decent gains.


----------



## G (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone used their cialis? Tempted to try it in comparison to the usual lab I use that can't be mentioned.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice1 like ppl have said not a bad word anywhere about sphinx that's why I sought after it when sourcing but you no how UGL's are let's ride the train before it goes on the slide and renames


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Just got my sphinxhinx test e and deca..any one tried the eq?..mine got black lids and hologram that sez sphinx origin non-counterfeit hologram on it....no copiea or fakes out there yet and not found bad reviews yet....induject shouls be here monday...eq tuesday


----------

